# indoor pin size?



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

I need to have enough magnification to see the X clear and not have it covered when the dot sits there. The majority gets the ginches just with the thought of that.


----------



## hoytaddict (May 25, 2006)

I'm shooting a .019 now, switching to a .010. I personally like the smaller pin


----------



## jinxliveson (Jan 20, 2009)

For me depends on how well the lighting is. Most of the time .019


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

last time i shot i used a .10 pin


----------

